# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Pfeiffer: hoe lang besmettelijk?

## sisley

hey ik heb nu bijna 6 maanden de ziekte van pfeiffer en ik heb een paar vragen.hoe lang is het besmettelijk voor anderen?heeft iemand goeie tips om het opknappen wat te versnellen?het duurt nu al zo lang...ik heb het best erg ik kom de deur zelden nog uit omdat dat veel te vermoeiend is.de afgelopen 2 weken gaat het beter,kan ik nu weer een terugval krijgen?ik heb wel eens een paar goede dagen gehad maar nog nooit 2 weken&#33;please help me&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## koetjeboe

kan je eigenlijk dood gaan aan pfeifer?

----------


## Lisette Lodder

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=1][COLOR=purple]

Ook ik heb sinds maart pfeiffer. Het begon met duizeligheid en koorts. Een grieperig gevoel dus. Na een week asprines geslikt te hebben had ik nog steeds koorts. Naar de dokter dus. Eeen flinke keelontsteking en klieren als tennisballen. Zo ineens. Alles is veranderd sinds dien. Ook omdat ik na 5 jaar samenwonen mijn relatie verbroken had zat ik nog steeds in dat huis samen met hem. Een hoop spanningen en onbegrip door hem deed ook heel veel. Je bent al zo moe en dan krijg je nog spanningen kado. Een tip van mij: vermijd spanningen. Die nekken je op den duur. 
Ook was ik bezig met een opleiding in een verpleeghuis. Die heb ik tijdelijk stop moeten zetten. In september pak ik dat weer op. Door de flinke leverfunctiestoornis mocht ik niet werken. Ook al had dat gemogen dan was het toch nooit gelukt. Eeen kopje afwassen was nog te veel voor me. Uitgaan was en is nog steeds er nog steeds niet bij. Je contacten verwateren want als het eenmaal te lang gaat duren is de interresse er ook gauw af. Veel onbegrip door vrienden en mijn werkgever die van de ARBO arts te horen heb gekregen dat pfeiffer maar 6 tot 8 weken duurt dus daarna weer voor fulltime aan de slag moet. Lang leven wet poortwachter&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Nu ben ik sinds vrijdag weer vollop aan het werk Weekenden, avondiensten...niks is te gek. Als ik 4 dagen heb gewerkt moet ik er eigenlijk 5 bijslapen. Zo klote dat je je voelt. Iedereen weet toch dat pfieffer vaak veel langer duurt dan 6 tot 8 weken? Na 4 maanden voel ik me nog steeds kut. Ik weet niet meer hoe het verder moet. Wat een leven we toch in een keiharde maatschappij. Ieder voor zich dus. Het draait toch altijd om die rot centen maar ik voel me langzaam weer wegglijden.

----------


## cindyguldenaar

Hey,

ikzelf heb drie maanden last gehad van Pfeiffer. Ik had eerst een maand keelontsteking en kreeg daar ook antibiotica voor, maar als je op een gegeven moment je kaaklijn niet eens meer kan zien  :Frown:  

Toen ik dus nog ziek bleef: koorts, lusteloosheid, misselijk -je maagklieren zetten ook op, alle klieren eigenlijk- hebben ze geprikt. Ikzelf dacht dat ik gewoon niet lekker was, ik studeerde toen ook net, du sik had het vrij druk. 
Maar wat je vooral moet doen is toegeven aan de ziekte, niet denken: o het gaat wel weer, want dan loop je het risico dat je alweer veel te snel iets doet, en dan kan je dus inderdaad een terugval verwachten. 
Je moet er ook rekening mee houden dat je gevoeliger kan zijn voor andere -onschuldige- infecties, denk aan blaasontsteking en koortslip. 

Ga gewoon niks doen, alleen rusten&#33; Kan natuurlijk zijn dat het niet goed uitkomt, maar ja, het is het enige wat je kan doen als je er zo snel mogelijk van af wil&#33;

EN: volgens mij kan je er niet aan overlijden tenzij je jezelf helemaal uitput, maar als je geen aparte dingen doet, nee.

succes&#33;

----------


## papilion-noir

Hey,

Ik heb net alle verhalen/berichten gelezen, en mij valt op dat het bij mij heel anders verlopen is.

Ik weet niet helemaal zeker of dit de goede plek is om dit te vertellen, het gaat meer om wat er mentaal gezien gebeurd is, en hoe m`n omgeving erop gereageerd heeft.

6 dagen geleden heb ik te horen gekregen dat ik cytomegalie (idd broertje van pfeiffer) heb, ik zit nu volgens m`n huisarts zeg maar, in de herstellende fase.
Ik merk aan de verhalen hierboven, dat men er erg ziek van is geweest.
In mijn geval was dat helemaal niet zo.
Ik ben wel ziek geweest maar niet lang, of ernstig.
Wel heb ik eindeloos lang last gehad van het moeheid + verkouden zijn
+/-10 maanden geleden begon dat, ik stopte langzaam met allerlij dingen/activiteiten die ook maar enige lichamelijke moeite vereisten.
Ik wist toen nog niet waar dat aan lag.
Ik stopte met sporten, werken, uitgaan en ga zo maar door.
Ook als ik niets deed kon ik me totaal uitgeput voelen.

Omdat ik veel vaker en sneller moe was dan vrienden of andere mensen in m`n omgeving werd ik bang dat het misschien iets geestelijks was.
Sommige mensen vonden het ook raar dat ik zo weinig deed, en vergeleken me met anderen van m`n leeftijd (18)
Ze gaven aan dat ze dat niet &#39;normaal&#39; vonden.

In mijn familie komt de geestelijke ziekte schizofrenie voor, wat zich vaak pas laat zien rond deze leeftijd.
Ik was als de dood dat het daar aan lag, geestelijke ziektes hebben vaak lichamelijke klachten (als bijv. moeheid) tot gevolg.
ik werd onzeker soms depri en bang voor wat er komen zou als ik naar de huisarts zou gaan.

Uiteindelijk ben ik toch gegaan, en kreeg ik deze uitslag.
Misschien vreemd, maar ik was enorm opgelucht.
Dit gaat gelukkig weer over.
M`n huisarts denkt dat ik me binnen 6 weken beter moet gaan voelen.

Ik heb wel nog wat vragen hierover

In de informatie over cytomegalie lees ik dat het over het algemeen 3 tot 6 maanden duurt.
Bij mij was/is dat langer
En ik ben in de beginfase niet erg ziek geweest, wel met keelpijn gezwollen klieren etc maar dat was zo voorbij.
ook dat is een verschil met de informatie die ik erover gevonden heb.
Ik vraag me af waar dit aan kan liggen, en of dat vaker voorkomt.

Groetjes van Papilion

----------


## Bach

LS,

Ik zie dat dit vrij oude berichten zijn, maar is er iemand die op dit moment nog de ziekte van pfeiffer heeft en er net als ik geen raad mee weet? 

Tevens ben ik op zoek naar mensen die tips hebben over Sporten met Pfeiffer.. hoe pak je zoiets aan als je je sport niet wil (of kan) laten vallen?

Groetjes, Bach.

----------


## Lieset

Hallo. Las net je berichtje. Ik ben moeder van een bijna 16 jarige dochter die anderhalf jaar geleden Pfeiffer heeft gekregen. Nu heeft ze nog steeds erge last van moeheid. Al veel geprobeerd; maar helaas. Ze is er erg zat van. Heeft hierdoor een schooljaar over moeten doen en zit nu in examenjaar van VMBO. Geen medewerking op school. Dus, zij ziet het ook niet meer zitten. Hobby (paardrijden) opgegeven. Elke avond vroeg op bed, maar moeheid blijft. Nu gaan we binnenkort een energiedrankje proberen. Tja je moet wat of niet. Het zou voor haar denk ik al mooi zijn om met iemand te praten die er ook zo mee zit. Ik weet niet of je dezelfe leeftijd hebt, ik hoor het wel. Groeten,Lieset.

----------


## ho0ii

ik heb sinds vorige week de ziekte van pfeiffer wat kan ik wel en wat kan ik niet doen dat wil ik graag weten omdat misschien andere mensen het ook krijgen als ik het antwoord niet weet

groetjes van ..

----------


## chantal25

Hallo,

bij mij is sinds afgelopen dinsdag (24/6/08) geconstateerd dat er in mijn bloed antistoffen zitten die erop wijzen dat ik de ziekte van Pfeiffer heb gehad in het verleden en dat de vermoeidheid die ik nu nog steeds heel erg veel last van heb, een nasleep ervan is. Nu geloofd alleen mijn leidinggevende het niet dat ik het heb aangezien de ene huisartsassistente aangaf dat ik het gehad had en dat ik alleen een vetarm dieet moet gaan volgen en een maand lang geen koolzuurhoudende en alcoholische dranken mag drinken. Ik ben me nu aan het verbijten om toch wakker te blijven totdat mijn werktijd er op zit, hoe kan ik mijn leidinggevende nu overtuigen dat ik toch nog een nasleep hiervan heb en dat ik hier ook de tijd voor moet krijgen om als ik het echt niet meer trek naar huis te kunnen? Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
En hoelang zou deze vermoeidheid nog duren? Kan iemand mij dat ook vertellen?

Groetjes van Chantal25

----------


## Agnes574

Ga aub zo snel mogelijk naar je arts om een ziektebriefje Chantal!!
Wil die arts je dat niet geven,ga naar een andere!!

Je lichaam geeft met die vermoeidheid aan dat je het rustig aan moet doen!!
Luister naar je lichaam anders loop je grote kans dat je chronisch vermoeid wordt...en dan ben je veel verder van huis!!

Aan de alarmbel trekken en aan iedereen zijn oren,totdat je 'begrepen' wordt is mijn raad...doe het voor jezelf!! Blijf niet 'aanmodderen' zo,want je pleegt dan écht roofbouw op je lichaam en dat kan enkel negatieve gevolgen hebben!!

Sterkte Xx

----------


## chantal25

Lieve Agnes,

ik heb gelukkig mijn huisarts op mijn hand, want vandaag kan ik al een ziektebriefje ophalen met zelfs de kopie van mijn uitslagen van het bloedonderzoek. Maandag ga ik contact opnemen met de bedrijfsarts om met hem te overleggen wat voor mij nu het beste is om te doen, ik ben echt niet van plan dat het chronisch gaat worden of roofbouw op mijn lichaam te laten plegen.

Lieve groetjes van mij xxx

----------


## emc

Ik heb Pfeiffer en gordelroos gehad in een half jaar tijd. Te vermoeid blijkbaar. Maar ik geraak er niet over. Mijn vermoeidheid sleept nu al aan van eind november. Ik ben al sinds 1984 cvs patiënte. Ik zou Pfeiffer toen al gehad hebben. Ik werk wel nog full-time of 4/5. Maar het laatste half jaar is het echt verschrikkelijk. Kan je hervallen in Pfeiffer?
Kan je het zona ook meer dan eens krijgen, toen ik twaalf was, werd de diagnose ook al gesteld in het ziekenhuis....

----------


## ingeborg

Mijn dochter(nu 19 jaar) heeft in 2006 Pfeiffer gehad in de ernstige vorm. Zelfs 1 week ziekenhuisopname. Nu 2 jaar later nog steeds vermoeid en ziekte verschijnselen als misselijk, braken, snel verkouden en zwakte. Heeft iemand ervaring met homeopathy?

----------


## Sylvia93

ik kreeg eind vorig jaar de ziekte van pfeiffer....
bij mij begon het ook met hoge koorts (bijna 41 graden)
ik kon niet op mn benen staan, niet opstaan, ik kreeg geen hap door mn keel,
mn lymfeklieren waren opgezet dat zorgde er dus voor datk niet kon slikken of eten of watdan ook.
van die hoge koorts heb ik 2 dagen last gehad, maar dat van mn keel ging niet over, toen naar de huisarts gegaan, bloed geprikt, en toen kreeg ik te horen dat ik dus ook de ziekte van pfeiffer had, ik heb toen het laatste half jaar van mn school maar van half 9 tot tien over 12 gezeten zodat ik 's middags kon rusten, en daarmee ben ik goed opgeknapt heb nergens meer last van, overigens heb ik ook nooit heel veel last van de vermoeidheid gehad, ik negeerde dat gevoel en bleef maar doorgaan, wat opzich heel fout is, maar mij heeft het iig wel geholpen.
maar hoelang het besmettelijk is? geen flauw idee, ik weet zelf ook niet eens hoe ik het gekregen heb:O

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Chantal, 

Hoe is het nu met je? 

Groetjes, 
Petra





> Lieve Agnes,
> 
> ik heb gelukkig mijn huisarts op mijn hand, want vandaag kan ik al een ziektebriefje ophalen met zelfs de kopie van mijn uitslagen van het bloedonderzoek. Maandag ga ik contact opnemen met de bedrijfsarts om met hem te overleggen wat voor mij nu het beste is om te doen, ik ben echt niet van plan dat het chronisch gaat worden of roofbouw op mijn lichaam te laten plegen.
> 
> Lieve groetjes van mij xxx

----------


## roemboem

ja, nu lees ik wel allemaal berichten van hoe ziek je ervan wordt, maar de oorspronkelijke vraag (daar wil ik ook graag antwoord op  :Wink:  ) was; Hoe lang ben je nou besmettelijk voor anderen??

----------


## sportbillie

ik kreeg het bij of via een keelontsteking. ik ben constant moe, ben veel duizelig en soms is het alsof de grond onder mijn voeten wegzakt. dan laat ik alles vallen en ga rusten. op het werk is er nauwelijks begrip voor. in plaats van mij rust te gunnen, krijg ik meer werk op mijn dak. advies van de bedrijfsarts wordt eigenlijk genegeerd. er wordt roofbouw op mijn lichaam gepleegd. dit heeft tot gevolg dat ik straks niet kan werken en echt thuis moet blijven tot het over is. ik heb het altijd heel koud en zie soms heel slecht. alsof ik door een kristallen bol moet kijken. veel hoofdpijn, druk op het hoofd en oorpijn, oorsuizen en hoge pieptonen in beide oren. keelpijn en ga zo maar door.
ik was vroeger zo sportief en actief. daar is niks meer van over. ik ben helemaal verzwakt. toch blijf ik hoop houden. zoals ik was, wil ik weer worden. actief en veel sporten. trainen voor die (eerst) halve marathon. en dan de europarun. ik denk dat als je positief blijft, ondanks al die tegenslagen, dat je er uiteindelijk weer bovenop komt. en sterker uit de strijd komt. sterkte aan alle lotgenoten.

----------


## jolanda19

hoihoi,

ik heb nu 2,5 maand de ziekte van pfeiffer, de eerste 2 weken had ik veel hoofdpijn en als ik na me werk fietste was ik al moe voordat ik aan het werk was, ik dacht echt gaat wel weer over maar dat deed het niet, toen ik de derde week en ook hoge koorts en opgezette klieren bij kreeg dacht ik echt heb ik weer heb ik helemaal geen tijd voor, ben dus ook gewoon aan het werk gebleven, dat weekend ging ik langs mijn vriend aan de andere kant van het land. en daar heb ik eigenlijk hele weekend ziek op bed gelegen. koorts misselijk keel oor en klier ontsteking. toen ik maandag avond na huis ging heb ik me voor de zeker heid maar ziek gemeld, dinsdag ochtend ben ik langs de doktor geweest (na 3 weken ziek zijn) die gaf me een antibiotica en als ik vrijdag nog niet veel beter was moest ik bloed prikken voor pfeiffer. de hele week kreeg ik geen had door mijn keel en ben ik in een week tijd 7 kilo afgevallen. omdat ik niet kon slikken. vrijdags heb ik de doktor gebeld. en dinsdag daarna ben ik te bloedprikken geweest. en moest ik weer tot vrijdag wachten voor de uitslag. aan het einde van de middag belde ik de doktor, en die zei eindelijk dat het de ziekte van pfeiffer was. aan de ene kant was ik opgelucht omdat ik wist wat het was, maar aan de andere kant baalde ik heel erg omdat ik echt ziek was. daarna heb ik naar het werk gebeld en de uitslag verteld. en ben ik voor de helft weer aan het werk gegaan. 4 halve dagen eerst. maar op het werk hielden ze er niet echt rekening mee, die week daarna stond ik er alweer 5 halve dagen op. ik ben er achter aan gegaan en zei dat dat te veel was. ze hebben er toen 3 halve dagen van gemaakt dat heb ik twee weken gedaan. maar hield het niet vol. maar ik ben geen stil zitter en wou heel graag werken, maar op aan raden van mijn bazen en al mijn collega's zit ik dus nu weer 2 weken thuis en daarna zullen we zien hoe het gaat. (werk namelijk in een winkel)
mijn opleiding (BBL ondernemer manager) leidt hier nu ook onder, aangezien ik me er soms niet op kan concentreren omdat ik te moe ben.

ik ben niet zo ziek geweest als ik lees bij sommige van jullie. ziek zijn vindt ik tot zover dan weet je dat je echt niks kan zoals bij griep. maar ik zit dus nu in de nasleep en ben ontzettend moe, terwijl ik graag druk ben, maar lukt niet omdat gewoon te moe ben.

nou heb je natuurlijk wel een aantal vragen zoals iedereen:
- hoelang duurt de nasleep
- hoelang ben je besmettelijk
- hoelang duurt het dat je geen alcohol mag drinken (met de feest dagen voor de deur)
maar waar ik het meeste mee zit
- wat doen jullie als jullie thuis zitten (verveel me namelijk nogal) 


sterkte allemaal die hier mee kampen

liefs jolanda

----------


## emc

Bepaalde professoren spreken van een vorm van een recidiverende Eppstein Barr, wat wil zeggen dat je het nooit kwijt raakt en het af en toe terug opduikt.
Kent iemand hieromtrent meer wetenschappelijke gegevens? R.E.D. Laboratories kunnen dat vasstellen bij bloedanalyse. Het wordt tot nu toe in het bijzonder in verband gebracht met mensen met chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom. Veel artsen zijn uiteraard ook contra, zoals bij alle wetenschappelijk werk.....

----------


## sylviakeetje

hoi hoi

Er is in juni 2008 pfeiffer bij mijn geconstateerd en ik heb het toen heeeeeeeeeeel rustig aan gedaan en ik dacht dat het goed ging.
Maar nu krijg ik weer de zelfde klachten erg moe klieren opgezet heel veel hoofdpijn tot duizelig aan toe ik ben band dat ik een terug val heb van de pfeiffer is dit mogelijk 
Het is wel erg druk geweest de laatste tijd op me werk stond eigenlijk overal alleen voor een collega ontslagen en een ander is op vakantie gegaan en een andere collega voelde zich te goed om me te helpen  :Confused: 

wat nu te doen terug naar de dokter ??

sylvia

----------


## Déylanna

Bij Pfeiffer verdwijt de vermoeidheid in de regel in de loop van enkele weken. Soms echter duren de vermoeidheidsklachten vele maanden tot een jaar, zonder dat daarvoor een reden is aan te geven. Ook kunnen de vermoeidheidsklachten na verloop van tijd weer terugkomen. Dat kan zijn doordat je gewoon teveel hebt gedaan, maar het kan ook zonder duidelijke reden weer opspelen. Het nichtje van een vriendin van mij die kreeg Pfeiffer op de leeftijd van 18. In totaal heeft ze 5 maanden flinke klachten gehad en met gigantische vermoeidheid rond gelopen. Daarna begon ze langzaam aan weer wat meer puf te krijgen. Vier maanden later werd ze van de één op de andere dag weer ontzettend moe, kreeg weer last van opgezette klieren achter in de hals, koorts, hoofdpijn en misselijk. Volgens haar huisarts had dat nog allemaal met die Pfeiffer te maken. Het had gewoon een lange nasleep. Weet tuurlijk niet of dat bij jou ook het geval is, maar bij twijfel, zekers terug naar je huisarts gaan,.

liefs deylanna

----------


## sportbillie

bij mij is de trent totale fysieke en mentale uitputting geweest. Gelukkig was het geen besmettelijke variant. Dwz. niemand in mijn omgeving is door mij besmet. Ik loop er nog steeds mee rond. het duurde ruim drie maanden voor ik terug ging naar 6 uur per dag werken, al schoot dat er vaak bij in. 

Sinds de 1e werkdag dit jaar schiet dat er helemaal bij in. groot personeelstekort. Mentaal gaat het beter, dankzij de maatschappelijk werkster. Die heeft mij er daarmee doorheen gesleept. Doordat het mentaal beter gaat, denk ik dat het fysiek ook kan. Daarmee snij ik mezelf vaak in de vingers. De uitslag van de laatste keer bloedprikken wees uit dat de ontsteking die pfeiffer veroorzaakt weg was. Dat wil dus niet zeggen dat je gelijk weer vol aan de bak kan. Ik doe rustig aan, maar soms ben ik al weer (hyper) actief aan het doen. Daarna slaap ik veel.

Als ik niet werkte, was ik aan het lezen, slapen, een filmpje kijken, borduren, of buiten een beetje wandelen. Soms met een neefje achter de kinderwagen. Even naar de stad, uitrusten bij een bakje koffie en dan weer terug. de Frisse lucht deed me goed. En doet me goed. Echte dagjes uit of stappen en alcohol doe ik nog niet.
Ik ben ook toen ik dagen thuis was en me verveelde mijn hyves site gaan updaten met foto´s, gadgets enzo. op die manier had ik contact met hele oude vrienden. die komen op de koffie, zodat ik me weer een slag minder verveel. En soms slaap ik dagen achtereen, dan heb ik dat gewoon nodig. Bij een beetje energie begin ik te poetsen, want het huishouden schiet er wel eens bij in.

Bij de vraag wanneer je alcohol kan drinken heb ik hetvolgende bedacht. één keer in de maand in het weekend drink ik een glaasje bier. Als ik me de volgende ochtend of direct daarna beroerd voel, houdt het op. Mijn feestdagen waren alcoholvrij. Niet minder prettig, maar je mist een stukje traditie hè.

hoelang de nasleep duurt hangt echt af van het ziektebeeld. bij mij is dat de uitputting. ik heb geen kracht, daardoor weinig conditie, en dus een lage weerstand. door olv de fysio toch een beetje te sporten en te wandelen en vitamientjes te nemen word ik langzaam aan steeds sterker. krijg ik geen terugval dan verwacht ik een nasleep van ruim een half jaar. dan ben ik zeker ruim een jaar ´vervloekt´geweest. het verschilt per persoon en ziektebeeld. daar kan zelfs geen arts fiat op geven.

Ik heb wel vaak een terugval. Dan ben ik ineens erg moe. Voor mij een teken dat ik op dat moment te hard heb gewerkt. Ik probeer dan mijn taak af te maken, maar daarna slaap ik meestal ´t klokje rond. Dan weet ik dat ik die taak moet nog niet aankan. Ik werk in de logistiek en moet vaak met personeel containers laden en lossen. Ik krijg nu zoveel mogelijk kantoorwerk. Dan kan ik wel 8 uur per dag werken.

Aan alle lotgenoten: heel veel sterkte en hopelijk kunnen jullie wat met mijn info en tips.
Groetjes Lies

----------


## Luuss0404

Antwoord op hoe lang het besmettelijk is:
De incubatietijd van de ziekte van pfeiffer is bij kinderen in de basisschoolleeftijd ongeveer vier tot tien dagen. Bij jongvolwassenen is die vier tot zeven weken. De ziekte is al tijdens de incubatietijd besmettelijk en blijft tot soms achttien maanden na de ziekte besmettelijk. Sommige mensen zijn daarna nog gedurende bepaalde periodes besmettelijk, ze merken daar zelf verder niks van. Deze besmettelijkheid is verder niet gevaarlijk voor de mensen om je heen omdat de meeste mensen het virus al hebben doorgemaakt en dus antistoffen hebben. Of sterk genoeg zijn om het virus te overwinnen. Andere mensen lopen dus niet zo heel snel de kans om besmet te worden.


MBT alcohol:
Als je de ziekte van Pfeiffer hebt is je lever ontstoken. De lever is een belangrijk orgaan.
Het is een soort zuiveringsinstallatie:
* die het bloed zuivert,
* die de bloedsuikers regelt,
* die de eiwitten verwerkt,
* die de vetten verwerkt.
Daarom moet iemand met Pfeiffer de lever sparen. Hij/zij mag geen alcohol drinken.!!!!

In het algemeen geldt dat het per persoon verschilt hoe lang je ziek bent van Pfeiffer en doorloopt met de moeheid. Er spelen allerlei factoren een rol zoals voeding, werk, school ed.
Iedereen die Pfeiffer heeft of nog bezig is met de nasleep; heel veel sterkte!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hallo 

ik had een vraagje he 
mijn klasgenootje heeft deze week te horen gekregen dat hij de ziekte van pfeiffer heeft, en aangezien mijn klasgenootje en ik nog wel eens een blikje drinken delen kan ik het dan ook hebben?
want ik ben wel veel meer moe de laatste tijden maar denk zelf dat dat met stress te maken heeft

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dolfijnjorien,

Als jullie samen uit 1 blikje gedronken hebben kán het zo zijn dat jij het van diegene gekregen hebt ja, maar dit hoeft dus niet perse. Zoals Luuss hierboven al schreef zijn er veel mensen die het virus al doorstaan hebben, dus antistoffen ervoor hebben, en de meeste zijn ook sterk genoeg om dit te overwinnen.

Er is dus een kleine kans aanwezig dat jij het virus ook hebt, en hier ook daadwerkelijk ziek van kunt worden. Ik zou in jouw geval het bij jezelf nog een tijdje aankijken, je geeft zelf al aan dat je moeheid best wel eens met stress te maken zou kunnen hebben, wanneer je uit je stressperiode bent zou je nog eens kunnen kijken of je idd echt nog steeds zo moe bent, en daarna je bloed kunnen laten testen.

Ikzelf heb ook de ziekte van pfeiffer gehad, maar had zo goed als geen last van moeheid, ik werdt er heel ziek van (4 dagen met ruim 40 gr koorts op bed) opgezette lymfeklieren (dit is zoiezo een teken van de ziekte van pfeiffer) dus veel pijn in de keel.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Jim1997

Hoi Mensen

ik heb een paar van de berichten gelezen ( de bovenste) en ik snap hoe je je voelt,
dit is mijn verhaal,

ik heb nu 1 jaar lang last van de ziekte van pfeiffer 
het begon met de mexicaanse griep met een long ontsteking en toen mijn imuun systeem zwak was heb ik pfeiffer gekregen en de uitslag voor Lyme was niet precies ene keer positief en andere keer negatief


hier heeft mijn leven best zwaar onder te lijden ( nog steeds ) ik moest van mijn school niveau (Havo) afstromen naar Vmbo doordat ik er bijna nooit ben/was nu zit ik in het 2e en moet ik waarschijnlijk terug naar het 1e omdat ik er nu ook nogsteeds bijna/weinig aanwezig ben veel onbegrip van leraren en vrienden 


op het begin van mijn ziekte werd ik veel gepusht om naar school tegaan veel stress omdat ik net deed alsof ik fit was voor school zodat niemand het zou merken, dit heb ik 1 week volgehouden toen ben ik ingestort moest 3 weken thuis zitten, het was voor mij te vermoeiend om op te staan en naar de koelkast te lopen

ik ga nu steeds vaker naar school ben eergisteren mee geweest met skië tripje naar winterberg en was total los maar het was het waard.
het is nu 5:24 ( s'nachts ) ik kan niet slapen ik heb koorts ben verkouden en ondanks erg moe kan ik niet slapen daar heb ik vaker last van dat ik niet kan slapen wat heel erg vervelend begint te worden

paar Vraagjes 

Weet iemand hoe het komt dat ik niet kan slapen ? 
hoeveel kans is er dat ik nu nog iemand besmet ?
is er iets waardoor ik mij fitter voel behalfe red Bull ?


Mvg Jim Schuurman

( let niet op de spelling's fouten enzo het is vroeg -.- )

----------

